# Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XBOX360-COMPLEX



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2013)

P2P versions have been floating around too apparently.

*Grand.Theft.Auto.V.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Region free it seems though being a worldwide release of sorts that is to be expected.

So then GTA5.... GTA4 (at least until the expansion packs) was an interesting turn for the series (somewhat more realistic in terms of vehicle handling and other such things) and since then we have also seen the rise of some serious competition/alternatives, most notably in the rather recent Saint's row 4. The pre release hype, trailers and more have great promise and seemingly want to show how they tuned things up and downplayed the less enjoyable elements of GTA4.

Amazon words
Los Santos: a sprawling sun-soaked metropolis full of self-help gurus, starlets, and fading celebrities, once the envy of the Western world, now struggling to stay afloat in an era of economic uncertainty and cheap reality TV.

Amidst the turmoil, three very different criminals plot their own chances of survival and success: Franklin, a former street gangster, now looking for real opportunities and serious money; Michael, a professional ex-con whose retirement is a lot less rosy than he hoped it would be; and Trevor, a violent maniac driven by the next big score. Running out of options, the crew risks everything in a series of daring and dangerous heists that could set them up for life.

The biggest, most dynamic and most diverse open world ever created, Grand Theft Auto V blends storytelling and gameplay in new ways as players repeatedly jump in and out of the lives of the game's three lead characters, playing all sides of the game's interwoven story.

All the classic hallmarks of the groundbreaking series return, including incredible attention to detail and Grand Theft Auto's darkly humorous take on modern culture, alongside a brand new and ambitious approach to open world multiplayer.

Developed by series creators Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V will be available worldwide for Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 on September 17.

Blaine County

Our largest open world yet - by far - and spanning vastly diverse cultural and geographical areas, the entire world of Grand Theft Auto V is open from the very beginning of the game to explore. Visitors to the greater metropolis of Los Santos and the countryside of Blaine County will encounter faded celebrities, meth heads, party people, violent gangs, hikers, bikers and every other manner of colorful denizen. You'll be able to traverse everywhere from the tops of the mountains, through the streets of Los Santos and to the depths of the ocean floor.

Michael, Franklin and Trevor

Three playable protagonists - Michael, Franklin and Trevor may live in different parts of town, have their own issues, attitudes, lifestyles, desires and goals - but they do know how to work together. They also each have their own unique skillsets to bring to the table when it's time to get the job done.

Heists

Petty crimes, hustling and stealing cars can only get you so far in Los Santos. To score big, Michael, Franklin and Trevor will work together to pull off grand Heists - big, multi-part missions that require careful preparation, recruiting, and precise (and often explosive) execution. Cash is king in GTAV and while there will be plenty of ways to acquire and spend it - heists are the way to earn the big bucks.

"Recreational Activity"

The open world of Grand Theft Auto V is not just massive in scale, but will offer more to get into than ever before. For recreation, play a bit of golf or tennis, zen out with some yoga or cycle through the countryside... For adrenaline heads, parachute over the city, or customize your Cheetah and take it to the streets to race suckers for money... Or earn cash the old fashioned way, by taking it - whether by ripping off liquor stores or by buying and taking over businesses that will earn you dividends... Even minding your own business having a stroll you may meet one of Los Santos' weirdos, junkies, drunkies, or starlets and find yourself off on a wild misadventure you never expected...

*Video* Might as well have that first trailer again.

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                           Grand Theft Auto V          

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English           
     ▄   Size        : 2 DVDs                Genre    : Action           ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 09/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Ds Santos: a sprawling sun-soaked metropolis full of self-help gurus, 
  starlets and fading celebrities, once the envy of the Western world, now 
  struggling to stay afloat in an era of economic uncertainty and cheap 
  reality TV.
 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy, and buy it if you like it!

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------



## kristianity77 (Sep 14, 2013)

Having had pretty much a whole day on this now, I actually believe this will go down as probably the best game ever made.   I wasnt keen on GTA4 but loved Red Dead.  This is just something else.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah I really wanted to play this but I have not got a current modded 360 -- my JTAG finally died a while back and my other is still sitting there with RGH NAND cables soldered in so I can not really update it to play this.

Oh well Amazon seems to have it for £35 so I am sorely tempted to buy my first new game in several years and play it on the stock one.


----------



## Armadillo (Sep 14, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Yeah I really wanted to play this but I have not got a current modded 360 -- my JTAG finally died a while back


 
Poor Jtag 

Back on topic, I got to resist, I have the ps3 special edition ordered (wanted steelbook  ). So can't ruin it .


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2013)

It was a zephyr and was my main machine for quite some time (early 2010 and it did the new stuff then, the old stuff I had not done and everything else) to say nothing of someone else's before it came to me. Given I was always up against MS' shoddy work it ultimately owed me nothing.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 14, 2013)

R.I.P. JTAG :c

Finally, after hours and hours and hours of being awake and tracking everything.
It's here ;o;
And I <3 it.


----------



## Ozito (Sep 15, 2013)

Well the pirate sickness struck me hard a couple of years back sooo TUESDAY CANT COME ANY SOONER WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!


----------

